# Classic Cinema As Opposed To New



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

I am into all kinds of movies, old new, silent, foreign, whatever.

the last 10 years of cinema has been a dissapointing experience though.

I'm waiting to watch a new film which will restore my faith in movies


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> I am into all kinds of movies, old new, silent, foreign, whatever.
> 
> the last 10 years of cinema has been a dissapointing experience though.
> 
> I'm waiting to watch a new film which will restore my faith in movies


While it is far from new, it is in the past ten years. Rent Dirty Pretty Things if you want a really good story well played out rather than a blue screen numpty film.

Has CGI killed the film industry? What was wrong with big, real stunts?


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:
> 
> 
> > I am into all kinds of movies, old new, silent, foreign, whatever.
> ...


I agree, the new James Bond had Cgi fire, what the hell, cgi fire, what's wrong with real fire, the budget was over 100m, what did they do blow it

all on Las Vegas


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Have you seen Lucky Number Slevin or Life is Beautiful?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I loathe action movies, "star" movies, CGI, Hollywood, sequels, trifookinoligies, anything with Hugh Grant, a gun, an explosion or Jude law and anything and everything that comes out of the USA.

I like movies with a small cast, very, dialogue driven, made for about Â£35. I think that there have been some spectacularly good films in the past decade.

6 favourites and all are totally wonderful, or is it me? Sometimes I go the world cinema nights and only 10-15 people are there, still, *we know*. 

Talk to her Habla Con Ella Trailer

Torremolinos 73 Trailer

Kalandorok The Adventurers Trailer

Tony Manero Trailer

El Perro The Dog Trailer

y Tu Mama Tambien And Your Mother Also Trailer


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of over the top film violence usually, but I have high hopes for this film coming out in September (in N.A. anyway).

Machete Trailer

It's an homage to the low budget counter culture American films of the late 60's and early 70's that I grew up with. Robert Rodriguez first floated the idea as a trailer between "Death Proof" and "Planet Terror" in Grindhouse a few years ago.

Later,

William

P.S. - Strong language.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

Rodriguez being as subtle as usual


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

******** to all that arty sh!t....i wanna be entertained.....

pirates of the carribean....cool

up....cool

wall-e...cool

fantastic mr fox....cool

me and my son go the pictures every week if we can.....and i'm not about to make him watch some miserable eurobolox that is gonna make him and me go off our frankie and bennies...

i tried watching that tony manero mark, and tbh i thought it was the biggest load of ******** ive seen in a long time....it could be that i'm uneducated, or don't have the intelect to understand wtf they are going on about.......a killer who basis himself on john travolta? i was laughing out loud when he started to dance 

don't get me wrong mate, im not saying anything against you personally......but i'd much rather watch something that i can understand the plot, and the language.....

each to there own dude......now......wheres my shrek box set.....


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

MarkF said:


> I like movies with a small cast, very, dialogue driven, made for about Â£35.


you must love 'Coffee and Cigarettes' then

Cinema for me is visual medium an directors should be able to tell a story visually

good dialogue in itsel revealing character is fine, dialogue that is there to move the plot forward, not so much


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> don't get me wrong mate, im not saying anything against you personally......but i'd much rather watch something that i can understand the plot, and the language.....
> 
> each to there own dude......now......wheres my shrek box set.....


Raul (Tony Manero) is nuts, he is "fixed" on winnning the competition, he is trains with a dance/art group, but the dance group are not a dance group really. They are "front" for some idological student activists, because, it's set during the oppressive regime of General Pinochet, Chile is searching for an identity. Tony is the only one who does not know that the group are not really dancers, he would not care anyway because he has people to kill. Geddit?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit to really liking Trainspotting and Lost in Translation.(nothing to do with Scarlett's pink scanties). :man_in_love:

Also from a couple of years earlier 'High Fidelity' with John Cusack.

Not against a good old shoot em up but prefer the Tarantino/Rodriguez style rather than big budget.

Alasdair


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> everything that comes out of the USA.


Even the Coen brothers?


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> Have you seen Lucky Number Slevin or Life is Beautiful?


yes to the first (smart thriller come comic book schlocker), no to the second (I couldn't stomach the concept)


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> Have you seen Lucky Number Slevin or Life is Beautiful?


Life is Beautiful made me cry, a truly stunning film

and I couldn't recommend it highly enough.

I must admit I am a big fan of 70's and 80's horror

films particularly low budget stuff like

Terrorvision

Braindead(early Peter Jackson)

Return of the Living Dead

Toxic Avenger

etc etc....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Harry Potter - canny beat it, all of them :to_become_senile:

Where's the second childhood tablets, Dearest? h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JTW said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > everything that comes out of the USA.
> ...


I was talking rubbish. Overrated, but I like some Coen movies, Blood Simple was a classic but that was 1984 and it's been downhill in quality for them ever since IMO.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

My favourite Coen films are Fargo and Millers Crossing, I like Barton Fink a lot also but it's very weird. At the cinema at teh moment Four Lions is good as is American: The Bill Hicks Story and I'm looking forwards to The Bad Lieutenant next Wednesday.

Best film of the noughties for me was The Departed. Watching the trailors the other day at the cinema and it did occur to me just how much dirge looks to be coming out at the moment. This looked to be just about the worst film in the world http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_at_a_Funeral_(2010_film)


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


O brother where art thou is one of my all time favourites as are Fargo and Miller's crossing though I agree that there have been some disappointments recently


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I do have a bit of a theory on the age old 'older films were better debate'. We don't remember the old crap ones whilst the new crap ones are slapped to the side of every bus.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Parabola said:


> I do have a bit of a theory on the age old 'older films were better debate'. We don't remember the old crap ones whilst the new crap ones are slapped to the side of every bus.


The Green Berets, one of John Waynes worst ever films.

Did you know he wanted to do Dirty Harry? Can you imagine it? He never got it of course, so that's how we ended up with McQ


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah yes Green Berets, the only pro Vietnam film in existence. You say the worst John Wayne ever, how about this bad boy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Conqueror_(film) Starring him as no less than Genghis Kahn


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Ah yes Green Berets, the only pro Vietnam film in existence. You say the worst John Wayne ever, how about this bad boy
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Conqueror_(film) Starring him as no less than Genghis Kahn


I remember "The Green Berets" from when I was a kid, Sulu couldn't even help that one out.:lol: Everyone who was in "The Conqueror" ended up getting cancer.










Later,

William


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah apparently it was filmed down wind of Los Alamos


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

The best 3 films in the last year

1 Moon ( Duncan Jones )

2 Harry Brown ( Dir Daniel Barber , Micheal Caine )

3 Four Lions ( Chris Morris )

No CGI in any of them .


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Not that recent but

"No country for old men"

"There will be blood"

"The Damned United"

"Nowhere Boy"

Still enjoyed "Iron Man" though

But my all time favourite "Lawrence of Arabia" pure class


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

handlehall said:


> But my all time favourite "Lawrence of Arabia" pure class


They will be releasing a Blu-Ray edition of this, hopefully soon, and I know I'll be getting a copy :thumbsup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Sancho Panza said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > But my all time favourite "Lawrence of Arabia" pure class
> ...


I'd still like to see it again at the cinema, missed it when the restored print was shown a few years back.I saw it aged about 10, close to first release but that's over 40+ years ago now.The set for the attack on Aquaba was built just down the road from my apartment in Spain (Carboneras)I still get goosebumps when I drive over the dry river valley where it was filmed.Enjoy the Blu-ray. :good:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Me n the boy watched Kick-Ass and hooted all the way through it was great!!!

Leon, Dogma, Departed, Blade Runner, 300, Sin City, True Romance, District 9, Star Trek, Eastern Promises, A Prophet, Delicatessen, Fifth Element, Die Hard, Con Air, Reservoir Dogs, Usual Suspects, American Beauty, Amelie, City of God, Baader Meinhof Complex, Bourne films and these are just the ones I can see on the shelf that are all good - a film is a dream you can order and they come in all shapes and sizes - but I never dream in Black and White!!


----------

